
Show HN: Shefa Products an E-commerce with dynamic pricing for WholeSalers - helloiloveyou
https://app.shefaproducts.com/
======
helloiloveyou
Hello Hacker News, this is a site I built for my family business. However I
built it in a white-label way that allows me to sell the platform for other
wholesalers. As of now, you can add items to a cart and get the pdf proposal
with your custom pricing sent automatically to your email. I know it isn't a
big project nor it is pollished, but I'm happy because I shipped it

